# Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage!



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

I spent today adding the Kenwood KCA-BT100 Bluetooth box to my DDX-6019 and thought I would take a couple pictures to prove that you DO NOT have to cut the dash to install one of these units. I've had many people doubt my words that this could be done and had one person "call BS" here on the Tex because his friend installed one and he had to cut the dash! Anyway, in case some people are apprehensive about getting this or other similar units, here are a couple pictures:








You will also notice a Phoenix Gold LD22 preamp mounted under the headunit. This fit nicely behind the Climatronic controlhead.








Sorry for the glimpse of my leg...but I was in a hurry.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (vedubau)*

the knee ruined everything








they should put this stuff in the faq. not that anyone reads it anyways...


----------



## Ry4n (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (afinley)*

This makes 2 of us with first hand experience trying to compete with all 3718 texers who know someone that hacked their dash apart..


----------



## Ry4n (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (Ry4n)*

Also, where did you pick the pre-amp up from?


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

CLIMAtronic helps a lot too... more room under the DIN. 
Looking good. Can't wait to get a double din. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (Ry4n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ry4n* »_Also, where did you pick the pre-amp up from?

I got it from sounddomain.com a little over a year ago.


----------



## GTI_UNIT (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (vedubau)*

what gets cut? the cross bar pieces in the back?


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (GTI_UNIT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_UNIT* »_what gets cut? the cross bar pieces in the back?
 
He's saying you didn't need to cut anything. 
But I have had to cut some of those plastic pieces before. Specifically the part where the rubber 'bump stop' thingy goes, just because the harness wouldn't physically clip/fit into the HU without trimming it... all depends on different things.


_Modified by Ryan Sickles at 10:58 PM 10-7-2006_


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (vedubau)*

I've installed 4 DD's so far and MK4 VW's no problems at all, the mounting cage slid right in.


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (Furley)*

can you re-host those pics... red Xs
also wondering whether you found the preamps to be nessesary?


----------



## rocbox (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (vedubau)*

yeah i does fit without cutting because i have the kennwood dpx701 and fits liek a glove!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (rocbox)*

bump


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (jazzpur)*

Sorry, I have not been on this forum for a while now since I have a new Vette for a toy. But to answer your question on the preamp, with the equipment I had, I did find that there was a slight amount of noise in the system without the preamp. I recommend trying this unit without the preamp first, you may not need it. I could have gotten away without it, but I was able to clean the signal up a little better with it, and any detectable background noise or hiss is unacceptable to me, but I am also extremely critical


----------



## jdevilears (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (vedubau)*

I am currently trying to install this unit in my GTI and wondering if you could possibly give me some pointers. Also do you have more pics of the actual work in progress?


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (jdevilears)*

just finished my install...thanks for the info vee
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
jdevilears, tips i could give you...take the radio cage completly out as presented prior...its the only possible way to install it...tight as hell back there with such a big unit
theres a pesky 5th screw in the bottom right corner of the cage attached to the passanger side dash... itll make you curse the ****** that put it there for hours...im saving you the wasted hatred







. youll have to pull the lower center console to get to it


----------



## jdevilears (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (jazzpur)*

Thanks Jazzpur! Do you have any pics of the end product?


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (jdevilears)*

hey j, sorry it took so long
here are a few pics....








notice how factory the install looks

















and another screen shot








sorry it looks a little blurry, my camera takes horrible macro shots, the screen has comperable resolution to a laptop lcd
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jdevilears (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (jazzpur)*

Thanks Jazz! It looks sweet and super clean. Loving the borat! It is a nice!


----------



## MusicalGenius (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (jdevilears)*

Hey Jazz, I'm looking at doing the same install in my Jetta, except with the 7019. I was wondering if you had taken off the majority of your interior panels before you could get the radio cage out?


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (MusicalGenius)*

yeah you have to pull the drvier and passanger side dash panels off. the center console also has to be pulled out to get to all of the screws and remove the cage
not hard at all, just a little frustrating


----------



## MusicalGenius (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (jazzpur)*

Hmm okay cool, I've scanned around and found a couple other DIY's that detail how to take off those two pieces. Mind if I ask how long it took you, and also how difficult the wiring was for the video/iPod/bluetooth/etc.?


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (MusicalGenius)*

total install probably took about 3 or 4 hours being careful, that includes the time i took soldering the haness together. im not running any external options besides rca outputs...but the changer control plug and auxilaries are all tucked back there, alls you gotta do is plug in whatever you want


----------



## jdevilears (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (jazzpur)*

Yea it took about the same time for me. I ran the ipod connector as well and put it right behind the glove compartment. it says you are supposed to put it as far as possible from the head unit as possible. Hope you enjoy your Stereo!


----------



## MusicalGenius (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (jdevilears)*

In that install time were you including the time it took to remove the drivers and passengers side panelling? Also I was thinking of running my iPod into either the arm rest of the glove box, any thoughts on that idea? I'd assume that the bluetooth module is also quite straight forward, just another device plugged into the back. I'm not sure if the owners manual of the HU would have said anything about it or not.


----------



## jdevilears (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (MusicalGenius)*

The install time is overall time for me which includes the panels. I have my ipod connector in my glove box and works great! But if you want to put the bluetooth as well you will need the 2 changer switch because both use the same input. Hope this helps...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (jdevilears)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdevilears* »_The install time is overall time for me which includes the panels. I have my ipod connector in my glove box and works great! But if you want to put the bluetooth as well you will need the 2 changer switch because both use the same input. Hope this helps...

Doesn't the bluetooth simply daisy chain with a changer? I don't believe you need a changer switch do you? 
Alpine, Pioneer, and JVC all daisy chain bluetooth, sat radio, and cd changer.


----------



## jdevilears (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (dogger)*

You do need it if you are running the ipod connector and the bluetooth because both of those units use the same input. Therefore you will need the switch. Here is a link: 
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-B...=1184


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (jdevilears)*

I don't believe you need that piece with the newer Kenwoods. They use a different input for the iPod now. You are thinking about their older designs. The rest of their pieces daisy chain now like Alpine and Pioneer do.


----------



## cityxstar (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (dogger)*

_edit: i installed mine WITHOUT REMOVING THE CAGE FROM THE VEHICLE!!_

yep well mine slipped straight in nice and smoothly....the cage even matches up perfectly once the stock double din is removed...
the only hurdle i had to get over was figuring out how to NEATLY tuck away the wire harness, wires, and AV cords.
this was WAAAAAY more difficult with the harness (big giant cube thing) BEHIND the head unit..my solution was taking apart the area underneath the steering wheel, and keeping the harnesses there and having ONLY the wires leading to the unit INSIDE the console area.. ziptied nice and clean of course, so that theyre just not hanging freely..this area is much easier to remove and less time consuming than removing the entire radio cage imo..
afterwards i bundled and ziptied the harness wires (on the left of the head unit) and the AV cords, including the antenna cord (on the right side) together and "pointed" them towards the shallow pockets on their respective sides inside the center console.. give it a nice quick push and the cords should fall right into the pockets and the unit will lock into the cage...

sorry no pics during install, i just wanted it all over with 









anyway here is the AFTER..im quite pleased --

















































even with the stock speakers, it sounds much better !
alpine components coming soon!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

DAMN my trim pieces look nasty in these pics...i need a new shift boot too 











_Modified by cityxstar at 11:36 AM 10-1-2007_


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (cityxstar)*

Nice install Cityxstar! Also, nice to see another Coheed fan! I'm going to their show in NYC on Oct. 19th. Can't wait!


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: Proof: Double-Din Kenwoods Will Fit Without Cutting the Radio Cage! (MikeinNJ)*

damn you musta had fun doing it without removing the cage

while i had my cage out i had the opportunity to scotch pad all of that peeling paint.... takes a while but it makes the dash look brand new


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

i think its about time for a new shifter knob and boot









.. anyways.. it looks really nice. i would get that. but i think the stock radio gear is pretty good. maybe i will switch to that eventually.


----------



## cityxstar (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (vr6jettafrk)*

yep
i love coheed!! 
did you know that on their upcoming album (later this month), that foo fighters drummer taylor hawkins is the one recording the drums!?

yea the stock unit wasnt hard to get out at all..a buddy owns an audio shop and i just borrowed the radio removal tools and it *popped* right out
as i said earlier, the cage slides right in, and you all you gotta do is 'aim' the wires into the pockets and viola! it slides right in...oh yea, dont forget to buy an antenna adapter as well, i had to take mine out just to plug one of those in....
i need a new stock boot!! i have it mated to a momo anatomico knob and i HATE the momo boots!!! stock boot for sale anyone??
and whats a scotch pad??










_Modified by cityxstar at 9:53 PM 10-3-2007_


----------



## MusicalGenius (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (cityxstar)*

So I just got the headunit in and I'm looking at the wiring harness'. So I've got a couple questions.
1. There seem to be two pink Tel. Mute wires coming from the needed harness, and only one brown Mute wire coming off of the 7019 harness. What the hell?
2. From what I've gathered, the Reverse wire is meant for a rear view camera, so I can ignore it. (Purple/White)
3. There is a single blue cable coming off of the needed harness labeled "amp", I can't seem to figure out what this will connect to, so again is this another wire that doesn't connect to anything?
4. The remaining Remo.Cont (Light Blue/Yellow), Ant.Cont (Blue), P.Cont (White/Blue), Ex.cont (Pink/Black). Are these are also not used?
5. With the amplified antenna adaptor, where would I attach the red wire coming out of it to?
Sorry for so many questions, but I've been scouring Vortex, and a bunch of other places for the last five or so hours and I haven't been able to get a clean answer anywhere.


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: (MusicalGenius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MusicalGenius* »_So I just got the headunit in and I'm looking at the wiring harness'. So I've got a couple questions.
1. There seem to be two pink Tel. Mute wires coming from the needed harness, and only one brown Mute wire coming off of the 7019 harness. What the hell?
2. From what I've gathered, the Reverse wire is meant for a rear view camera, so I can ignore it. (Purple/White)
3. There is a single blue cable coming off of the needed harness labeled "amp", I can't seem to figure out what this will connect to, so again is this another wire that doesn't connect to anything?
4. The remaining Remo.Cont (Light Blue/Yellow), Ant.Cont (Blue), P.Cont (White/Blue), Ex.cont (Pink/Black). Are these are also not used?
5. With the amplified antenna adaptor, where would I attach the red wire coming out of it to?
Sorry for so many questions, but I've been scouring Vortex, and a bunch of other places for the last five or so hours and I haven't been able to get a clean answer anywhere.

I'm having a little trouble understanding some of your problems...what brand and part number adapter harness did you get? If you bought a Metra brand, you should have gotten the 70-1784 to install your Kenwood in your 2000 VW Jetta. Unfortunately, I can not easily get to mine to
1. I don't recall two pink wires on the adapter I used, but you will not likely use it unless your car has a OEM cell phone package installed by VW.
2. Correct, that wire is only used to connect to a reverse camera
3. I'm confused on this one also. Does the adapter harness have this wire labled "AMP"?
4. The Kenwood blue/yellow wire is for a steering wheel remote control, the blue/white is for turn on/off of external aftermarket amp(s), and the pink/black is used for external control of some Kenwood Excelon amps only.
5. Most people including myself connect the antenna adapter power wire to the Kenwood's blue "Motor antenna control wire" and it will have power only when the actual radio section is on. You could also connect it to a switched power source like your Kenwood's red "Ignition wire", but it will have power anytime your car is on.


_Modified by vedubau at 7:37 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## MusicalGenius (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (vedubau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vedubau* »_
I'm having a little trouble understanding some of your problems...what brand and part number adapter harness did you get? If you bought a Metra brand, you should have gotten the 70-1784 to install your Kenwood in your 2000 VW Jetta. Unfortunately, I can not easily get to mine to
1. I don't recall two pink wires on the adapter I used, but you will not likely use it unless your car has a OEM cell phone package installed by VW.
2. Correct, that wire is only used to connect to a reverse camera
3. I'm confused on this one also. Does the adapter harness have this wire labled "AMP"?
4. The Kenwood blue/yellow wire is for a steering wheel remote control, the blue/white is for turn on/off of external aftermarket amp(s), and the pink/black is used for external control of some Kenwood Excelon amps only.
5. Most people including myself connect the antenna adapter power wire to the Kenwood's blue "Motor antenna control wire" and it will have power only when the actual radio section is on. You could also connect it to a switched power source like your Kenwood's red "Ignition wire", but it will have power anytime your car is on.

_Modified by vedubau at 7:37 PM 10-17-2007_


Well for starters the harness adaptor that shipped with the unit was a Scosche VW01B / VW01. My car doesn't have an OEM cell package, I bought the Kenwood KCA-BT100 to use with the new headunit. As for the blue amp wire, it does say "AMP" directly on the wire.
Oh! See I thought the antenna control was solely for raising the antenna.
Thanks a bunch buddy! I hope you can aide me with this jazz.


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: (MusicalGenius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MusicalGenius* »_Well for starters the harness adaptor that shipped with the unit was a Scosche VW01B / VW01. My car doesn't have an OEM cell package, I bought the Kenwood KCA-BT100 to use with the new headunit. As for the blue amp wire, it does say "AMP" directly on the wire.
Oh! See I thought the antenna control was solely for raising the antenna.
Thanks a bunch buddy! I hope you can aide me with this jazz.

Well if using the KCA-BT100 (which I have also) you will not need the pink or brown mute. The mute function is contained in the interface between the BT100 and the 7019. The "AMP" wire I assume is on the Scosche adapter correct? If so, I don't see a need this wire in your install either. Normally, the antenna wire is used to power automatic antennas. In fact, the next time I pull my radio, I am going to move the antenna adapter power to my switched power, because my AM/FM reception sucks. I never really tested it before because I seldom listen to the radio. Also remember to insulate any unused wires from each other; a little electrical tape or heatshrink on each will do the trick.


----------



## MusicalGenius (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (vedubau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vedubau* »_
Well if using the KCA-BT100 (which I have also) you will not need the pink or brown mute. The mute function is contained in the interface between the BT100 and the 7019. The "AMP" wire I assume is on the Scosche adapter correct? If so, I don't see a need this wire in your install either. Normally, the antenna wire is used to power automatic antennas. In fact, the next time I pull my radio, I am going to move the antenna adapter power to my switched power, because my AM/FM reception sucks. I never really tested it before because I seldom listen to the radio. Also remember to insulate any unused wires from each other; a little electrical tape or heatshrink on each will do the trick.

Ah excellent! Thanks a million Vee, I'll let you know how it goes tonight. You've answered the questions that were burning in my head. I think I'll go with hooking my antenna power into the 12v switched.


----------



## MusicalGenius (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (vedubau)*

Alright so I feel like the biggest idiot alive, for the life of me I simply cannot figure this one step out. I have all the wiring done except for the power, parking brake and battery. I know to get power from the 75x terminal, although either my sleep deprived brain has failed on me, or I'm just an idiot. I've been reading thread after thread on here and still nothing has come to me.
My question is this. HOW did you guys manage to connect your 12v Switched to the 75x terminal. I mean literally. I've got the red wire coming from the Kenwood harness, and also from the Scosche harness. They obviously connect to each other. My issue is this, where from that connection am I able to get a wire down to the 75x terminal, and I mean physically. Was it with an additional wire? I do know about using a ring clamp to connect it to the terminal.
The battery wire (yellow), same issue. How the hell do I manage to get this wire connected to the battery? Again there are two wires, one on each harness and I can't seem to figure out from that junction where I can get a connection to the battery. 
As for the parking brake, I know I've got to look for the green wire that's a park of the e-brake relay. I don't really care about grounding it out to watch dvd's while driving, but I would however like to have it properly connected. Where is a connection location that I could attach this wire to it.
I apologise for the truly retarded nature of my request.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

i have this same headunit, no issues on the install here either. Installed the HU and the garmin Nav with it. 2 hours i was done completely, antenna and all.


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: (MusicalGenius)*

If this is going into your 2000, you do not need to use the 75X terminal. On all models earlier than 2002.5 have switched power in the harness. The 75X was a source to get switched power when in 2002.5, VW switched to double-din radios that used the CAN bus for switched signaling.
Same for the battery. You do not need to run a new wire to the battery. You just need to get a constant 12 volts and that is in the harness as well.
As for the parking brake, the easiest to find and access is to remove the console and tap into the parking brake wire at the switch.


_Modified by vedubau at 5:43 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## MusicalGenius (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (vedubau)*

Oh goddamnit! I feel like a giant ****ing moron now. Oh well, at least I got my final answer.
As for the console, which console are you referring to?


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: (MusicalGenius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MusicalGenius* »_Oh goddamnit! I feel like a giant ****ing moron now. Oh well, at least I got my final answer.
As for the console, which console are you referring to?

The rear half by the brake lever. You will need to loosen the front half as well to get the rear loose and remove the armrest and rear cupholders also.


----------



## MusicalGenius (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (vedubau)*

Thanks again bud, I've got everything rough wired in and ready to go, the only stopping my install is figuring out where to put the KCA BT100, I'm trying to think of where it could fit in the car while not being obtrusive or completely out of the way.
So far I've thought of tossing it above the pedals, but then mounting was an issue. I have a fallback if nothing else will work, and that's to mount it on the passenger side footwell, just below the glovebox, but I'd like to avoid that at all costs ... you know aesthetic reasons. I'm thinking maybe behind the HVAC, but that's already damn cramped.
Again thanks for all the advice! I'll post of pics as soon as I finish the install. Some from during, and then of course after.
Edit: Actually I think I've found my location! Behind the ashtray, cigarette lighter there is enough of a slot for the bluetooth adaptor to slot in perfectly, it's snug so I'm not worried about bolting it down. Plus there is enough room behind the ashtray assembly to allow for wire room, without cutting any of 'em.


_Modified by MusicalGenius at 9:23 AM 10-20-2007_


----------



## MusicalGenius (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (MusicalGenius)*

All done!
Works wonderfully, couldn't be happier!


----------

